# Aftermarket Heated Seats Added to Cloth Seat Material?



## blackonblack (Feb 22, 2013)

GO with the carbon fiber heating pads - I put them in my GTO, they work great. I am interested in doing this on my Cruze, but want to use the factory controls, etc - would also be interest in seeing the wiring and what parts are needed to wire correctly.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well a quick search on the following site found the following
http://parts.nalleygmc.com/showAssem...category=19402


It appears that there is a heating pad in both the bottom and back of the seats. These run anywhere between $75.00 and $85.00 per pad.

They also show wiring harnesses specific to the heated seat option. I think the passenger side is different than the drivers side due to the passenger airbag sensor in the passenger seat. 

At $50.00 per harness for those this is getting expensive.

Where are the factory switches for the heated seats locate? Ok it appears that these switches are part of the heater control assembly. Looking at Rockauto that's another $100-$150. 

I think the only way to do this would be to find a car with all the donor components.

Not to mention is the wiring from the HVAC control head under the seats to where this harness would pug in present?

Anyone done aftermarket, and if so which ones?

Thanks


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Check out Heat Your Seat - Aftermarket Seat Heaters from Check Corp, the web site for Check Corporation. I have purchased a kit from them about 10 years ago for a GM car. They were and are an approved source for GM accessories. I recently sent them an email and asked if they have a heated seat kit for both the driver and passenger seats for the Cruze. They only make a kit for the driver's seat due to the occupant sensor system that is part of the passenger's seat. I may buy the driver's seat kit, but first need to figure out where I am going to mount the switch. Their wiring harness and connection scheme to the fuse box was very good and easy. A good company to check out for a heated seat kit.


----------

